# Liquid Oral Conversions



## powders101

POWDER TO LIQUID ORAL CONVERSIONS:


Anadrol
Powder: per 1 gram of Oxymetholone
Produces: Highest concentration made - 50 mg/ml

Requirements:
1 gram of Oxymetholone powder
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
8.4 ml of PEG 300
10.5 ml 190 Proof Grain Alcohol
Anavar
Powder: per 1 gram of Oxandrolone
Produces: Highest concentration made - 20 mg/ml

Anavar
Requirements:
1 gram of Oxandrolone powder
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
9.8 ml of PEG 300
39.2 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol
Armidex
Powder: per 1 gram of Anastrozole
Produces: Highest concentration made - 5 mg/ml

Anastrozole
Requirements:
1 gram of Anastrozole powder
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
19.9 ml of PEG 300
179.1 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Clomid
Powder: per 1 gram of Clomiphene Citrate
Produces: Highest concentration made - 50 mg/ml

Requirements:
1 gram of Clomiphene Citrate
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
7.6 ml of Glycerol
11.3 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Clomid
Powder: per 1 gram of Clomiphene Citrate
Produces: Highest concentration made - 50 mg/ml

Requirements:
1 gram of Clomiphene Citrate
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
8.4 ml of PEG 600
10.5 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Dianabol
Powder: per 1 gram of Methandrostenolone
Produces: Highest concentration made - 50 mg/ml

Requirements:
1 gram of Methandrostenolone powder
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
19 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Femara
Powder: per 1 gram of Letrozole
Produces: Highest concentration made - 5 mg/ml

Requirements:
1 gram of Letrozole powder
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
19.9 ml of PEG 300
179.1 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Nolvadex
Powder: per 1 gram of Tamoxifen Citrate
Produces: Highest concentration made - 20 mg/ml

Requirements:
1 gram of Tamoxifen Citrate
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
19.6 ml of Glycerol
29.4 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Nolvadex
Powder: per 1 gram of Tamoxifen Citrate
Produces: Highest concentration made - 20 mg/ml

Requirements:
1 gram of Tamoxifen Citrate
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
9.8 ml of PEG 600
39.2 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Proviron
Powder: per 1 gram of Mesterolone
Produces: Highest concentration made - 50 mg/ml

Requirements:
1 gram of Mesterolone
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
8.4 ml of PEG 300
10.5 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Winstrol
Powder: per 1 gram of Stanozolol
Produces: Highest concentration made - 25 mg/ml

Requirements:
1 gram of Stanozolol
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
7.8 ml of PEG 300
31.2 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol


For all of the above conversions requiring PEG and 190 Proof Alcohol, use the following procedure:
place a sufficient amount of water in a pan and place on the stove
remove from heat when the water reaches boiling temperature
place the powder and the PEG in the beaker
immerse the beaker in the pan of water so that the water is level with the top of the contents of the beaker
gently swirl or stir the contents of the beaker until the solution is clear (reheat the water if necessary)
remove the beaker from the water
allow the PEG to cool down
slowly add the 190 Proof Alcohol to the mixture
gently stir until fully mixed
For all of the above conversions where PEG is not required, use the following procedure:
mix powder and 190 Proof Alcohol in the beaker
gently swirl or stir the contents of the beaker until the solution is clear
the majority of powders which do not require PEG will dissolve readily but for those that are troublesome, refer to the heating procedure as outlined above
In the event that 190 Proof Grain Alcohol (EverClear) is unavailable, then substitute Bacardi 151.

Flavoured oils can also be added to mask the taste if that is your preference.


----------



## powders101

*Viagra 50mg/ml*

Take 1gram of Viagra and pour in 19ml of everclear (To get 50mg/ml--20ml by volume).

Put some water in a pot and get it going to a nice boil. Lower the flame or shut it off.

Put the vial containing the everclear/viagra mixture in the pot for three (3) minutes.

make sure water level is adequate-about 3/4 the height of the vial.

After three minutes take the vial out screw or cap it then shake.

Keep your stove flame on enough to keep the water in the pot to a boil or near a boil.

Put the vial back in the Boiling water for another 3 minutes.

Shake again. You should be suspended now. Depending on quality (cut or not) of powder some people add peg300 ( varying amount until desired effect)to the mix but only if suspension fails with the everclear only.

* Note some of the solution will evaporate in the boil so if you need to be dead on accurate you will want to add more everclear or peg to make up for the small amount lost.


----------



## powders101

*More Viagra Conversions*

so you have 10 grams. You want to make 100mg caps or 100mg/ml.

Liquid solution is easier. You simply take about 1000ml of solution and dilute. When I diluted I just used 1000ml of everclear. I put them in 50ml bottles with dropper and when I used it I just shake and draw. I did this for anavar powder too.


Capsules can be time consuming. You decide what type of filler you want (light-low density) to use and take 990 grams of filler mix you ten grams of viagra mix very well for equal distribution then you get the big empty gel caps the "000" or is it the "0" size ( I forget)cap size I believe which hold up too 1000mg. that would give you 1000 caps with approx 100mg viagra and 900mg filler. or get the "00" 500mg caps and get 2000 50mg caps.

The exact figure on caps will vary by a mg or two because it depends on the density of the filler. I never went that route because I dont have the patience for capping that much which is why online sources use liquid solution.....I dont know what they use as the filler but I notice that it settles at the bottom and you have to shake which is no biggie to shake a little for a boner.


----------



## powders101

*40ml Cialis 25mg/ml*

Liquid Cialis

There are two different ways to do this one is a suspension and for those of you who have to have a clear mix you can do that too.

Things needed

1gram cialis powder
1 50ml sterile vial
40ml of everclear or grain alcohol for the suspension version
20ml PEG (Polyethylene Glycol)
2ml super solvent for the clear version
1 50ml dropper bottle

Step 1.) Add the cialis to the vial
Step 2.) Add either the everclear or super solvent depending on which version you want to make.
Step 3.) place in a pan of hot water add heat until solutions are clear
Step 4.) Remove from heat for the clear version you can add the PEG now and shake to mix, you can also heat the peg once added to the solvent as it is very thick, let both cool
Step 5.) Place in the dropper bottle

Please note once the suspension version cools it will be milky in color as not all the cialis will have dissolved. Simply shake this version before use to get a uniform dose of 25mg for the 40ml’s of solution made.

On the clear version please be aware the taste in horrible and you can place 1/2ml into a gel cap as this version yields 50mg per ml.

Warning purity of your raw material will dictate how well this works, if your powder has too many impurities the clear version will separate and turn to goop and adding extra solvent will not fix it as I tried double and triple amounts of solvent and it still crashed. Good powder yields good results on the clear version. If your powder is suspect use the suspension version. Or make a ½ gram batch and see if its stable so you don’t waste all your powder.

I can save you guys a LOT of time making liquid cialis.....

just use 30-40% everclear and the rest a strong flavored kool-aid

This willl give you a very clump free suspsension, you will then simply have to shake before use, but any moron can make this and anybody can get the chems needed also.

Best to get some 30ml bottles with the 1ml droppers and just make a suspension. Taste isn't bad and takes about 2 minutes


----------



## Collinb

Is PEG-300 or PEG-400 absolutely necessary for making some of these such as winny or anavar?  Or could you simply use everclear alone and just ingest after shaking up the mixture?


----------



## jesusislord

Im making liquid orals and have had success with anavar, but having trouble dissolving/suspending powder. These recipes that are posted do not work like they are supposed too. Anybody have any better info on this?


----------



## Collinb

What was your recipe for the anavar?


----------



## Collinb

Anavar 1:
Highest concentration made - 20mg/ml
Per 1 gram of Oxandrolone powder you will need:
9.8 ml's of PEG 300
39.2 ml's of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Anavar 2:
Highest concentration made - 20mg/ml
Per 1 gram of Oxandrolone powder you will need:
49ml's PEG400 or PEG300


Other recipes on the board here


----------



## jesusislord

Whats difference between peg 300 and 400?


----------



## Collinb

Not much I think PEG-400 will hold better, the higher the number the better it will hold.  Although they two can be subbed between eachother for practicle use.  Doesnt really matter


----------



## Collinb

Just made my first batch of winstrol and superdrol liquid orals!  Both suspended in 190 proof grain.


----------



## Ironbuilt

If u need some flavor add a drop or two of cinnamon oil extract found in tiny bottles of local candy making store or online. Drol and fresh breath u can't beat  that brutha!


----------



## Collinb

good tip!  I was going to use flavoring from the grocery store ill lok for cinnamon oil


----------



## Ironbuilt

Forgot to say name . LorAnn oils . Google for a retail store in your area. Tip2 don't buy the cherry or fruits tastes like crap. Just cinnamon oil "extract" they come in dram size bottles for 3$.little goes a long way.


----------



## Collinb

I actually tried to add strawberry extract once to my clomid....Tatsted almost just as bad! haha, Im checkin it out now


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lmao.. I know the feeling. The fruit flavors take mass sugar to taste good that's why jolly ranchers are like glass. Also don't add citric acid to make like sour strawberry or anything .lol.. Cinnamon oil or possibly mint oil.only..


----------



## highdrum

So I am just curious, I get the raws and want to make a blend that is higher concentrationthat what the "highest concentration made" mg/ml in the above recipes, do I just add less volume of the TB300/Alcohol to get a higher strength dose?  Or are these amounts of TB300/Alcohol needed to hold the stated concentrations in a liquid solution?


----------



## Ironbuilt

In an oral suspension there is no real holding . Powder settles to the bottom unless say you are making a arimedex 1mg oral. Just reduce the peg and alcohol. If you need to see what it does make 5 ml . What r u trying to make at what mg brutha?


----------



## highdrum

I am wanting to make anavar @ 50mg/ml, so I would just use:
Anavar
Requirements:
2.5 gram of Oxandrolone powder
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
9.8 ml of PEG 300
37.7 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol
This would give me 50 ml @ 50mg/ml?  Just would need to "shake well" before dosing?


----------



## striffe

powders101 said:


> POWDER TO LIQUID ORAL CONVERSIONS:
> 
> 
> Anadrol
> Powder: per 1 gram of Oxymetholone
> Produces: Highest concentration made - 50 mg/ml
> 
> Requirements:
> 1 gram of Oxymetholone powder
> 1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
> 8.4 ml of PEG 300
> 10.5 ml 190 Proof Grain Alcohol
> Anavar
> Powder: per 1 gram of Oxandrolone
> Produces: Highest concentration made - 20 mg/ml
> 
> Anavar
> Requirements:
> 1 gram of Oxandrolone powder
> 1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
> 9.8 ml of PEG 300
> 39.2 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol
> Armidex
> Powder: per 1 gram of Anastrozole
> Produces: Highest concentration made - 5 mg/ml
> 
> Anastrozole
> Requirements:
> 1 gram of Anastrozole powder
> 1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
> 19.9 ml of PEG 300
> 179.1 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol
> 
> Clomid
> Powder: per 1 gram of Clomiphene Citrate
> Produces: Highest concentration made - 50 mg/ml
> 
> Requirements:
> 1 gram of Clomiphene Citrate
> 1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
> 7.6 ml of Glycerol
> 11.3 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol
> 
> Clomid
> Powder: per 1 gram of Clomiphene Citrate
> Produces: Highest concentration made - 50 mg/ml
> 
> Requirements:
> 1 gram of Clomiphene Citrate
> 1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
> 8.4 ml of PEG 600
> 10.5 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol
> 
> Dianabol
> Powder: per 1 gram of Methandrostenolone
> Produces: Highest concentration made - 50 mg/ml
> 
> Requirements:
> 1 gram of Methandrostenolone powder
> 1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
> 19 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol
> 
> Femara
> Powder: per 1 gram of Letrozole
> Produces: Highest concentration made - 5 mg/ml
> 
> Requirements:
> 1 gram of Letrozole powder
> 1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
> 19.9 ml of PEG 300
> 179.1 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol
> 
> Nolvadex
> Powder: per 1 gram of Tamoxifen Citrate
> Produces: Highest concentration made - 20 mg/ml
> 
> Requirements:
> 1 gram of Tamoxifen Citrate
> 1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
> 19.6 ml of Glycerol
> 29.4 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol
> 
> Nolvadex
> Powder: per 1 gram of Tamoxifen Citrate
> Produces: Highest concentration made - 20 mg/ml
> 
> Requirements:
> 1 gram of Tamoxifen Citrate
> 1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
> 9.8 ml of PEG 600
> 39.2 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol
> 
> Proviron
> Powder: per 1 gram of Mesterolone
> Produces: Highest concentration made - 50 mg/ml
> 
> Requirements:
> 1 gram of Mesterolone
> 1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
> 8.4 ml of PEG 300
> 10.5 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol
> 
> Winstrol
> Powder: per 1 gram of Stanozolol
> Produces: Highest concentration made - 25 mg/ml
> 
> Requirements:
> 1 gram of Stanozolol
> 1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
> 7.8 ml of PEG 300
> 31.2 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol
> 
> 
> For all of the above conversions requiring PEG and 190 Proof Alcohol, use the following procedure:
> place a sufficient amount of water in a pan and place on the stove
> remove from heat when the water reaches boiling temperature
> place the powder and the PEG in the beaker
> immerse the beaker in the pan of water so that the water is level with the top of the contents of the beaker
> gently swirl or stir the contents of the beaker until the solution is clear (reheat the water if necessary)
> remove the beaker from the water
> allow the PEG to cool down
> slowly add the 190 Proof Alcohol to the mixture
> gently stir until fully mixed
> For all of the above conversions where PEG is not required, use the following procedure:
> mix powder and 190 Proof Alcohol in the beaker
> gently swirl or stir the contents of the beaker until the solution is clear
> the majority of powders which do not require PEG will dissolve readily but for those that are troublesome, refer to the heating procedure as outlined above
> In the event that 190 Proof Grain Alcohol (EverClear) is unavailable, then substitute Bacardi 151.
> 
> Flavoured oils can also be added to mask the taste if that is your preference.



Powders 101. Have you ever used the Humco suspending vehicle for your orals?
Humco Flavor Plus Oral Suspending Vehicle 16 oz
Ironbuilt said he used it and he didnt have much success. Some of the oral liquids i have are sweet and maybe glycerin based? Is this something i could make on my own?


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol.. Highdrum that recipe is fine.. Glyserin will also work instead of
Peg. Humaco works but you gotta order it and im  not patient when I'm doing lab work for school. I just don't like the texure or look of HuMaco and you can't heat or the ingredients in the humaco turn into egg flower soup looking stingy mess..


----------



## virginswag|REP

*combo orals and bar syrup*

I want to make 100ml combo of:ee
Superdrol 10mg
Tbol 20mg
I want so much so I can take 3 doses daily. I don't want to tote around 2 bottles.
At the bar I work at we have these flavored syrups that are sweet and thick as syrup too. How much powder and can I just use 100proof and the peach syrup?
Can someone help me out? Should I even blend them?


----------



## YoungPadawon

when making liquid Anadrol, has anyone ran into problem after the liquid cools down?

I heated it until crystal clear and upon cooling liquid became murky and developed small chunks. this was my first time doing liquid morals. any suggestions?


----------



## Collinb

YoungPadawon said:


> when making liquid Anadrol, has anyone ran into problem after the liquid cools down?
> 
> I heated it until crystal clear and upon cooling liquid became murky and developed small chunks. this was my first time doing liquid morals. any suggestions?




What recipe did you use?  You will need more carrier I think, what you should have done is just made a suspension in grain alcohol/190 proof and shook before each use.


----------



## Collinb

virginswag|REP said:


> I want to make 100ml combo of:ee
> Superdrol 10mg
> Tbol 20mg
> I want so much so I can take 3 doses daily. I don't want to tote around 2 bottles.
> At the bar I work at we have these flavored syrups that are sweet and thick as syrup too. How much powder and can I just use 100proof and the peach syrup?
> Can someone help me out? Should I even blend them?




Start off by placing the powder in a beaker or container with mLs measured out.  Then add in probably 2-3ml of syrup.   Not to sure on that as I dont know what kind it is or the actual consistency of it.  But then when you do that just add 190 proof until you reach the 100ml mark.  shake vigorously.  Depending on the density of the syrup you might run into issues if its really thick, but should be ok.  And if the powder isnt too fine, although I know superdrol is a very fine powder not sure about tbol, the solution should be less than the initial 100ml so you might have to add in probably 4-5 mL of grain again tops to reach the desired amount.


----------



## basskiller

hijacked it's similar to Orasweet and oraplus same/same and it does work 

another one of my favorites for suspending things like Cialis is 75%glycerine (synthetic if you can get it) and 25% grain alcohol..  
It doesn't give you that "tastes like ass " taste that most liquid orals do ..  
same goes with the baby suspensions.. they are super sweet


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey padawon maybe you should use the grain alcohol and like rootbeer schnapps 50/50. I made it with 40% grain and distilled water 60%. not so harsh of an ass taste either ..


----------



## YoungPadawon

Collinb said:


> What recipe did you use?  You will need more carrier I think, what you should have done is just made a suspension in grain alcohol/190 proof and shook before each use.



I used the posted recipe. it turned clear from milky white in the PEG with no problem, then began to crystallize when I added the alcohol. More PEG could be the only problem I assume, next time I will try the 190 solo. thank you.


----------



## FFighter620

Hi guys! I've been lurking on here for a while just reading as much as possible. For these oral solutions couldn't you just use some filler and the raw powder and cap them like that? Say like with anavar.. Or am I missing something?


----------



## Ironbuilt

FFighter620 said:


> Hi guys! I've been lurking on here for a while just reading as much as possible. For these oral solutions couldn't you just use some filler and the raw powder and cap them like that? Say like with anavar.. Or am I missing something?



You sure can. As long as its oral type assimylated raw..

Hey get over and introduce you are here and you 
 will get more replies brutha we are a great team . Thanks!


----------



## MDTS

When using the anavar recipe does it stay clear after or is it just suspended.


----------



## Ironbuilt

MDTS said:


> When using the anavar recipe does it stay clear after or is it just suspended.



Suspended and shake cause melting point of oxandrolone is high..that's for the alcohol /raw method.


----------



## MDTS

Ironbuilt said:


> Suspended and shake cause melting point of oxandrolone is high..that's for the alcohol /raw method.



Even with peg 400 it won't dissolve? Then one should just use glycerine so it taste a little better.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yepp I do. Or get LorAnn cinnamon extract oil and two drops will give it the candy red hot taste and fresh breath. Dont try anyother flavors. Been there.nasty.. Can be found on line in "dram" size mini bottles for 2-3$ or at local candy making supply store.. If you live in a city..I'm a 40% grain/59% distilled water /1% cinnamon freak..


----------



## MDTS

Ironbuilt said:


> Yepp I do. Or get LorAnn cinnamon extract oil and two drops will give it the candy red hot taste and fresh breath. Dont try anyother flavors. Been there.nasty.. Can be found on line in "dram" size mini bottles for 2-3$ or at local candy making supply store.. If you live in a city..I'm a 40% grain/59% distilled water /1% cinnamon freak..



Do use 151 or everclear can only get 151 here.


----------



## Ironbuilt

151 is great. Everclear is basic 151. Half pint or pint and have a nip as u make.


----------



## basskiller

Ironbuilt said:


> 151 is great. Everclear is basic 151. Half pint or pint and have a nip as u make.



everclear is 190 proof


----------



## MDTS

Ironbuilt said:


> 151 is great. Everclear is basic 151. Half pint or pint and have a nip as u make.



Thanks Ironbuilt


----------



## Ironbuilt

Everclear I got is 151.. I wish I could take a pic of bottle..maybe a state regulation. Hell I just know it works.

UPDATE. Wikipedia Everclear. Comes 151 and 190 . Knew it didn't fry my eyes that bad.


----------



## basskiller

wow.. I never knew it came in anything other than 190.. 
Thanks !! Learn something new everyday


----------



## MDTS

What about moonshine isn't it suppose to have a high proof rating also and it is usually flavored?


----------



## Ironbuilt

Moonshine is excellent .I'd like a free gift or donation of some if anyone sees some in the woods of Kentucky. Usually unflavored till Ma makes it into apple pie with apple cider and cinnamon stick.. would work excellent.


----------



## MDTS

Ironbuilt said:


> Moonshine is excellent .I'd like a free gift or donation of some if anyone sees some in the woods of Kentucky. Usually unflavored till Ma makes it into apple pie with apple cider and cinnamon stick.. would work excellent.



I have had blueberry flavored that was sold at store but not sure what proof it was.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Is that in a mason jar ? Use it. 100proof vodka worked when it was all I could get. Get on it.summers coming.:


----------



## MDTS

Ironbuilt said:


> Is that in a mason jar ? Use it. 100proof vodka worked when it was all I could get. Get on it.summers coming.:



It was shaped like a mason jar but clear.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol.. mason jars are clear..Kerr makes them and dam I wish my last name was Kerr.. because I'd never have to Kerr where money came from..kinda like last name.of Kellogg. Sit back and thank gramma and grampa .


----------



## MDTS

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol.. mason jars are clear..Kerr makes them and dam I wish my last name was Kerr.. because I'd never have to Kerr where money came from..kinda like last name.of Kellogg. Sit back and thank gramma and grampa .



The old ones were a ceramic though.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ok .. Got me on historic trivia. Dammit brutha.. Btw is the quart in the mail? Lol.


----------

